# Hurst shifter rebuild update



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

I just received the 68 firebird's rebuilt shifter from: Hurst - Shifters Online LLC DBA SHIFTERDOC.COM, it was $200 for the rebuild and that's WITHOUT any chroming, and it took about 2 weeks. The shifter looks good, and came with new rubber grommets that are unique to the older OEM Hurst shifters, he also returned all of the old parts that were replaced. I highly recommend this guy (Scott). I hope to have it installed this Week.


----------



## BillyKing (Dec 2, 2021)

Nice! I have a bump shifter I need to have worked over.


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

bump shifter?


----------

